# Wand Type Black Tank Cleaner



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm not real handy so in lieu of installing a Tornado / Quickie Flush, has anyone tried those wands that you hook up to a hose and put down the toilet to spray out the tanks? Some are hard plastic but one had a flexible hose.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I used one for a few years and yes they do work to some extent. It is just one more thing (long too) to store that is 'dirty'. You also need to drag a hose thru the camper and if the bathroom is not right by a entrance door.........

John


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

This is what I use (due to the reluctance to drop the Outback belly and start drilling holes in holding tanks). It works great for us, and gets those sensors back to accurate. On the 26 RS, the bathroom is right at the entrace door, so that is a plus.

When I finish the job, I wipe the wand off with a disinfecting wipee and put it in the morgue drawer. And I don't use it every time, especially if there is a line at the dump station. 3 times a year is good enough for us (every two months).

Randy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Had one in my old camper and thats why i installed the Tornado ... got tired of having to drag a hose from outside through the trailer... got tired of having to holler "Turn it on" and "OK turn it off" a dozen times.. got tired of having to store a long wand that had earlier ben in a pile of "stuff"....

I like to hook the hose to the Tornado and go and do other things wile it cleans...

just my .02


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> got tired of having to holler "Turn it on" and "OK turn it off" a dozen times.. [snapback]99097[/snapback]​


Good news...the new ones have water shutoff on the wand. Sweet!

Randy


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

I used one of the wands and it was a pain hauling it from the dump station side to the trailer door and it took two people to get it done. Switched to the quickie flush and we will have to see how it works. The wand did clean the tank, but took a long time. I would only feel comfortable using it at the dump station if nobody else was waiting because it took up so much time.

Maverick


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I use one, along with a threaded hose-adapter on the sink.
http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...=15782&src=SRQB


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Been using one for years. I only use it at home and it is not a problem - I also just keep it under the TT. I get my hose out when we get home anyway to rinse down the wheels and the TT, and the bathroom is almost directly across from the door. The thing I like about it is I can direct where the water is spraying so I know I get the sides of the tank clean.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's what I love most about this site. Questions about Tow Vehicles and Poop get the most response.

For those using the wand, do you use a hard plastic one or the flexible hose type?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

That is what I have been using. It is the kind with the flexible end, so you can wiggle it around a little down in the tank, making sure you get rid of all the "klingons". But for it to be effective, you need plenty of water pressure...hook up the hose ahead of the regulator. And also, a 30 second spritz won't do either...you need to spray for several minutes. Nothing like finishing a camping trip off by standing over the toilet, breathing in that wonderful fragrance. Mmmmm.









Bob


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I use the PVC one. It has a shutoff near the hose connection and the end spins like the Tornado flush. It works pretty well.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > got tired of having to holler "Turn it on" and "OK turn it off" a dozen times.. [snapback]99097[/snapback]​
> ...


That wasn't the problem .. the problem was that when I turned it off at the wand the connection would leak.. probably just a bad seal...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have one of those wands and didn't really care for it 
I thiught it was a pain in the butt to use

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Quickie Flush









Maybe have the delaer install it. They should charge you approx. 1-1.5hrs labour and parts.

Thor


----------

